# Who is better to use for credit card processing Google or Paypal?



## dchandler74 (Oct 15, 2008)

Im trying to decide between using Google checkout or Paypal, who do you think is better?
Thanks, David


----------



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

Why can't you use both?

I'm assuming you are looking to just take payments through one of these 2 methods. 

It really depends on how you are going to collect the payments (from a storefront, from a webpage using buttons, on an auction site, etc.)

I don't see why you can't offer both options if there is a buy button you are offering on your pages.

The thing i like most about google checkout is that they put the money directly into your account whereas paypal puts it in the account you have with them and you have to "withdraw the money" (which then send it to your bank account). It would be nice if paypal just sent the money directly to your bank too.

Paypal is more widely known by people than google checkout. If you can consider offering both methods.

Paypal also offer the ability to use virtual terminal where you type in the customer's credit card info I'm assuming you are not talking about that. I am not aware that google checkout lets you plug in the customer info so my answer is based on the regular method where they collect the customer's info and then just send you your portion of the payment.

Signed,
Printchic


----------



## Bob New Milford (Jul 17, 2009)

Paypal is a necessary evil. It is really widely used and will make your sales jump.

Checkout is great but not widely used.


----------



## BR177 (Aug 20, 2009)

I would use every method available because people tend to stick with something they hate to change things and making new online accounts just to get something they like


----------



## RM5 (May 6, 2009)

printchic said:


> Why can't you use both?
> 
> I'm assuming you are looking to just take payments through one of these 2 methods.
> 
> ...


Good post. Agree with what you have said. My only problem with multiple payment solutions is that I like to keep everything as simple as possible on our sites. Every time you add options for customers. There are a few that will be confused. Although, as long as you aren't using multiple shopping carts. Maybe that wouldn't be a problem. Have you had success with 2 payment providers ? Reason, I ask is that we are going to move from paypal to a merchant account and I trying to decide if I want to keep paypal as an option or go totally to the merchant account. We have had pretty good luck with paypall. Although over the last 6 months or so their customer service seems to have slipped. I also hear thru the grapevine from some Ebay users that paypal is planning to raise their fees. Not sure if it is just a rumor.


----------



## jamarco (Aug 21, 2009)

I have used PayPal for a least 5 years, 1,000's of transactions as a seller and a buyer. If choice in system prefer to be a seller. They rate as a 9 vs 10 with me. Be carefull of buying and PayPal's garantee of payment, seller HAS to be confirmed. Easy to get burned. Saw a friend get ripped off for over $300.00, PayPal turned useless. On the bright side, is a rare case. Not familiar with Google processing, but PayPal is not cheap. Just follow rules closely, will fare OK. Best of luck. JMF


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

Paypal is easier to track if you are sending invoices, but you better pray to God that you don't have a customer dispute a charge. I am now 60 days in on a 90 day wait for a return of my $3500 that was disputed by a customer, and pulled out of my account by Paypal. I cannot deal with the credit card directly. I have to wait for Paypal to get around to it. Google checkout also allows you to place buttons on your site, and email invoices, but you cannot track sent invoices. It only tracks received payments. Dealing with Paypal as a seller is like dealing with the Mafia. They help you out and everything seems all good, then they strong arm you, and leave you with no option but to play by their rules. The other thing besides tracking with Google, is that customers must sign up for a google checkout account to pay an invoice. I am currently looking into Western Union business services. I like the Paypal money request system, but I do not want a third party to act as the merchant as Paypal does. I also do not want the responsibility of having my customer's credit card information that must be plugged in manually. Any other options besides Paypal or Google would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RM5 (May 6, 2009)

Unik Ink said:


> Paypal is easier to track if you are sending invoices, but you better pray to God that you don't have a customer dispute a charge. I am now 60 days in on a 90 day wait for a return of my $3500 that was disputed by a customer, and pulled out of my account by Paypal. I cannot deal with the credit card directly. I have to wait for Paypal to get around to it. Google checkout also allows you to place buttons on your site, and email invoices, but you cannot track sent invoices. It only tracks received payments. Dealing with Paypal as a seller is like dealing with the Mafia. They help you out and everything seems all good, then they strong arm you, and leave you with no option but to play by their rules. The other thing besides tracking with Google, is that customers must sign up for a google checkout account to pay an invoice. I am currently looking into Western Union business services. I like the Paypal money request system, but I do not want a third party to act as the merchant as Paypal does. I also do not want the responsibility of having my customer's credit card information that must be plugged in manually. Any other options besides Paypal or Google would be greatly appreciated.


We have used paypal for about 6 years and I have to admit overall it has worked well for us. I am just really annoyed with them right now. It would take a book to go into it. And we are not out any money. So, won't go into it. I don't know if paypals parent company Ebay's continued issues have anything to do with the decline in service at paypal.

I totally agree with you re third party and responsibility of cc info. Have SSL on our sites etc. But, don't want to be responsible for any CC resolution stuff. We create and provide products. Have no desire to be a financial institution. 

We are looking at a couple at a couple of merchant account alternatives. And of course all the lads Bing, Apple et al have some beta stuff around. Will let you know if I try one of them.


----------



## FlyingHaigh (Aug 23, 2009)

I'd use both if it's an option. If U don't want to deal with CC issues, setting up with Authorize.net would introduce another option to take care of the whole plastic security thing. I wouldn't worry about confusing customers. Most people who shop online only shop after they've identified the payment option that they prefer. If one store doesn't offer it, there's always a competitor somewhere who does. Offering more options just means reaching a bigger audience. (And more fees for the service providers. of course.)
Luke
________________________________________________________________
The knack of flying is learning how to throw yourself at the ground and miss. (Douglas Adams)


----------



## RM5 (May 6, 2009)

FlyingHaigh said:


> I'd use both if it's an option. If U don't want to deal with CC issues, setting up with Authorize.net would introduce another option to take care of the whole plastic security thing. I wouldn't worry about confusing customers. Most people who shop online only shop after they've identified the payment option that they prefer. If one store doesn't offer it, there's always a competitor somewhere who does. Offering more options just means reaching a bigger audience. (And more fees for the service providers. of course.)
> Luke
> ________________________________________________________________
> The knack of flying is learning how to throw yourself at the ground and miss. (Douglas Adams)


Don't mean this in any way to be rude. But, I totally disagree.When I have a look at daily UIVs. SEO is never searched by payment method. 

We don't have a problem with accepting cc's . Or servicing customer.

Again, Didn't mean to be insulting.

Welcome to this forum . Lot of great advice and people here


----------



## highend (Aug 22, 2009)

Paypal is the most recognised. If you have to choose 1 go with paypal. otherwise use both.

$7.49 DOT COMSMy Own Internet Address.


----------



## ladyjn13 (Aug 24, 2009)

When setting this up on our own site, we went with Google because it was easier to add the links and setup the transaction processing.


----------



## RM5 (May 6, 2009)

ladyjn13 said:


> When setting this up on our own site, we went with Google because it was easier to add the links and setup the transaction processing.


Have not looked at the Big G solution for awhile. Just go into web g. webmaster tools and set it up ? Will hve lk.


----------



## Clobbersaurus (Jul 31, 2009)

I wish Google offered the services PayPal did, like customizable buttons and the ability to save your buttons for later modification, as well as stock tracking. In spite of all they are missing, I refuse to use PayPal. I have no doubt I am missing business because of it.

For those who don't know, about a week ago PayPal raised their cost of usage...er thay actually added costs that weren't there before AND DIDN'T TELL ANYONE ABOUT IT.


----------

